# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Yasemin Öongar bu mektupları açıklamalı

## bozok

*YASEMİN üONGAR BU MEKTUPLARI AüIKLAMALI*



29.06.2010 



Amerika'da en uzun süre görev yapan Türk gazetecisi unvanına sahip *Yılmaz Polat*'ın geçtiğimiz günlerde bir kitabı çıktı. Adı *''CIA Pençesinde Açılım.*'' Türk-Amerikan ilişkilerinin son dönemdeki seyri üzerine önemli araştırmalar ve belgeler içeren kitapta gazetecilere dair de notlar var.

Bunlardan biri, bir dönem Washington'da görev yapan, ardından aniden Türkiye'ye dönen gazeteci *Yasemin üongar*'la ilgili. şu anda *Taraf* gazetesinin genel yayın yönetmeni yardımcısı olan üongar'ın daha evvel Washington'da haber kaynaklarıyla kurduğu ilişkiler hep tartışmalı olmuştu. Yılmaz Polat'ın kitabı bu tartışmalara bir yenisini ekleyecek.

İşte ''CIA Pençesinde Açılım''dan söz konusu bölüm:

*''Richard Holbrooke, New York'a taşınırken Georgetown'daki evini o zamanlar Milliyet'in Washington temsilcisi olan Yasemin üongar'a kiralamıştı. Yasemin üongar, haftasonları New York'a giderken Holbrooke'un postalarını da götürüyordu. 1997'de Washington'da Madison Oteli'nde Denktaş ile görüştükten sonra otelden ayrılırken Yasemin üongar'a gülümseyerek 'Bu hafta postamı getirmedin' demişti. Anlaşılan Holbrooke gibi önemli bir devlet görevlisi, üongar'a özel postasını emanet edecek kadar güveniyordu.''*

Bakalım üongar bu mektupları ve Holbrooke'la gazeteci mesafesini nasıl açıklayacak.

*Odatv.com*

----------

